# Menards 22 ton Splitter $799.00 in this weeks ad



## 44 elite (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone jumped on one of these yet? 
Trying to get any feedback 


Speedco $1200 
Menards $799 HUmm


----------



## Husq445 (Oct 31, 2011)

Saw one in my local menards.

23 second cycle time would turn me away in a hurry. Wouldnt matter if it was 599.00. 

Paid 1299.00 or something like that for my 25 ton speeco, 12 sec cycle.

Had a slow splitter wont have another.

Rick


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 31, 2011)

:agree2:

Painfully slow cycle time and hollow toe plate. I'm not a fan of the half beam splitters, either. I'll pass. 

Huskee 22-ton is $1099 in my region.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 31, 2011)

Just like anything else "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!" plain and simple.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Oct 31, 2011)

By half beam, do you mean the kind where the cylinder is mounted to the beam via a trunion at the rod end of the tube (ie in the middle of the cylinder) rather than a clevis at the blind end?
I am currious what your objection to this feature is ? ( forgetting the rest of the issues we can find with the Menards special  )


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 1, 2011)

Captain Crunch said:


> By half beam, do you mean the kind where the cylinder is mounted to the beam via a trunion at the rod end of the tube (ie in the middle of the cylinder) rather than a clevis at the blind end?
> *I am currious what your objection to this feature is ? *( forgetting the rest of the issues we can find with the Menards special  )


 
In principle, I don't like the fact that it's not anchored on more than one end. Bumping the exposed end generates a lot of leverage and can put a lot of stress on trunions. Also, the force generated while splitting wood has been documented (here and other places) to rip open lesser quality cylinders on Troy-Bilt machines. I imagine some of the same lesser quality cylinders are on many of these inexpensive splitters. This likely is not an issue for the Brave cylinders on half beams, but I still don't like the exposed beam.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am not a fan of splitters with the wedge on the ram. I value my toes & don't like to have to constantly pick the wood back up off the ground. If your are a home owner who will rarely split larger than 3' diameter wood & 10 cords or less a year, it would work for you. If the slower cycle time is a concern, at the price they are selling for $800.00, you could afford to upgrade the pump to a 16 gpm. (I see them advertised from $108 - 250). There will be other posters who would point out you will need to upgrade you engine to an 8 hp. If you don't it may lug down on a really tough piece of wood like green elm. If it does, retract the ram & it will pop off the wedge & you can try from a different direction or noodle it. One of the keys to minimizing the work load on the splitter is to keep your wedge SHARP so you can slice through the knots/stringy pieces.


----------



## river log (Nov 17, 2011)

*i bought the 22 ton menards splitter and im impressed,,,,, so far*

i did some pre-buying investigation on this log splitter , comparing this with 2 others. after considering the price( 699.00 with a rebate) i bought it with a right to return if i wasnt satified. I have split some big pcs. of oak and it spli it with ease, even some knotty stuff it continued to rip thru it.
I looked for a filter and didnt see one, I figured i would install one myself but after looking at the manual there is a filter installed in the tank.
The cycle time was a concern of mine and i think it was stated wrong i believe the 14 sec time is correct, not the 23 sec.( i believe the 23 sec time was actually the cylinder length)t splits fast enough for me.
this unit is seems to be built well, lots of welds with support plates. the cylinder is held by 4 large bolts that does have me concerned a little,not sure why end wasnt supported better, but after splitting the big stuff it did hold- as it should. 
I did hear of 2 cases where the coupling broke, this was supposedly due to a loose set screw. 
The engine runs perfect no problems there. easy starting.
it has a 2 stage pump, 11 gpm flow. 1 year warranty and i think there is a 2 year on engine i believe .


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 17, 2011)

Weak toe plate design has been known to reveal itself when splitting tough logs in the vertical position. I wonder how this unit performs under those conditions.


----------



## grer (Dec 26, 2011)

*Menards 22 ton log splitter*

I got one of these for Christmas, after about 2 hours of assembly time, I started splitting wood. It worked great for about one and a half hours. Then the coupler on the motor broke. I see a post about a loose set screw. I guess I will check that to see if that is the problem. Otherwise it seems to work great. I used it both horizonaly and verticaly. I did notice the hose by the muffler has already melted the protective coating off.


----------



## Richard Dupp (Dec 27, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Painfully slow cycle time and hollow toe plate. I'm not a fan of the half beam splitters, either. I'll pass.
> 
> Huskee 22-ton is $1099 in my region.



You can usually wrangle TSC to sell it for $999. Pretty good deal for a splitter.


----------

